# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration für 1.500 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration für 1.500 Euro*

						Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 1.500 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration für 1.500 Euro*


----------



## geist4711 (3. April 2021)

hmmm, eine 3060 im gaming-PC, okay, kann man machen, aber bitte nicht auchnoch so tun als könnte man damit in 4k spielen.
wobei gerade im moment man wenn es irgend geht eh nix kaufen sollte, wegen der verückten preise derzeit,
wo man eine oberklasse grafikkarte, die dann auch für 4k reichen würde, nur zu preisen kriegt, das das preislimit von 1500€ schon nur durch die grafikkarte weg ist.......

mindestens abwarten bis die preise da sind wo die UVP der hersteller stehen.


----------

